# Neue Version der Fritzbox 7390?



## sonnyraddy (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

da ich umgezogen bin hab ich mir bei 1&1 die 7390 mitbestellt.
Es fehlte ein Gummifuss also hab ich dass gemeldet und die haben mir eine neue zukommen lassen.

Was mir nun aufgefallen ist.
Die erste die ich bekommen habe hat viel mehr Lüfter-schlitze und anscheinend eine bessere Kühlung.
mit den ersten Ziffern der Serial kann man das Herstellungsdatum überprüfen.

Die erste mit der optimierten Kühlung ist vom 18.10.2012 also relativ neu.(hinter der blauen Foilie sieht man die Öffnungen)
Die zweite welche ich als Ersatz für den fehlende Gummifuss bekomme habe war vom 30.07.2012.

Hab den Fuss einfach ausgetauscht weil ich glaube das AVM nicht ohne Grund mehr Lüfterschlitze eingebaut hat.

Nach Anfrage bei AVM war der Dame am Telefon auch nicht klar dass das Gerät jetzt anders gebaut wird, aber sie empfahl mir auch die neuere mit der besseren Belüftung.

Was haltet Ihr davon ?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit älteren 7390 und neueren kürzlich erworbenen.

Auf dieser seite könnt Ihr das Herstellungsdatum analysieren

Router-FAQ.de: FRITZ!Box - Wann wurde meine FRITZ!Box hergestellt/produziert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Raddy


----------



## robbe (8. November 2012)

Ich hab die ältere (13.04.2011), hab damit aber bis jetzt kein Probleme. Die Box ist an der wärmsten Stelle geschätze 45°c warm und steht aber an einer sehr unbelüfteten Stelle. Dort herrschen im Grunde optimale Bedingungen für einen Hitzestau, aber hatte wie gesagt bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Allerdings hab ich auch schon gehört, das es bei der Box im stehenden Zustand immer wieder zu Hitzeproblemen gekommen sein soll.


----------



## taks (8. November 2012)

Die 7390 hat (zumindest wenn sie normal auf den Füssen steht) keine Hitzeprobleme.
Würde mir von daher keine Gedanken machen.


----------

